

New iPad is in production - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704364004576132643125168876.html

======
metabrew
Absolutely no content, sources, or anything new whatsoever. Not news.

~~~
calebgilbert
"Absolutely no content, sources, or anything new whatsoever. Not news."

Normally you'd be right, but the WSJ regularly gets the pass from people on
the need for actual sources due to their reputation. This is news.

~~~
dailyrorschach
Also note the by-line. All of the major WSJ reported Apple links that have
ended up correct, have involved this reporter: Yukari Iwatani Kane.

[http://www.9to5mac.com/12745/Why-does-the-WSJs-Yukari-
Iwatan...](http://www.9to5mac.com/12745/Why-does-the-WSJs-Yukari-Iwatani-Kane-
get-the-planned-Apple-leaks)

